# Puerto serial con WxDev C++



## dekike (May 8, 2010)

Hola amigos.

Estoy aprendiendo a crear interfaces con el entorno gratuito Wev C++. Si alguien me puede colaborar con un ejemplo en español de como creaer una interfaz GUI con este programa para enviar y recibir texto por puerto serial, utiliando botones, cajas de texto y barras de progreso, le estare inmensamente agradecido. Ademas necesito convertir los datos que lleguen por serial en datos numericos. Tambien enviar datos numericos por puerto serial para tranmitirlos a un microcontrolador (utilizo AVR atmel).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Meta (May 8, 2010)

Hola:

¿Este te vale?

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html

Saludo


----------



## dekike (May 9, 2010)

Meta, gracias por tu respuesta. Pero ya tuve algunas experiencias no agradables con la plataforma dotNET framework. Por eso decidi no utilizarla para una aplicacion que creo no necesita instalar toda una plataforma para una aplicacion pequeña. 

He encontrado algunos ejemplos con librerias para c++, pero estan hechas para Visual C++, pero no en Wx Dev  c++.


Gracias.


----------



## Meta (May 9, 2010)

Buenas:

No hace falta instalar toda una aplicación para ver funcionar un *Hola mundo*. Sólo debes instalar el FrameWork 3.5/4.0 para que funciona si tienes Windows XP. Si usas Windows Vista/7 ya funciona sin instalar nada.

Ahora como la primera impresión no fue grata, pues seguirás así durante mucho tiempo.

Saludo.


----------



## arturouc (Abr 12, 2011)

me pueden ayudar por favor mis companeros y yo estmos a punto de reprobar por que no nos queda el proyecto, necesitamos comunicarnos por el puerto serial pero no podemos recibir numeros grandes como 2500 por ejemplo le agradecere mucho su aportacion


----------



## Meta (Abr 23, 2011)

Aquí hay ejemplos.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html
Saludo.


----------

